# Indoor enclosure size and heating?



## Lizard_lover (Feb 28, 2009)

Hiya

Im wanting to have a new viv for my tegu built but unsure of what size to go for, she is between 3 and 4 years old and currently just under 3 ft from snout to tail.

I was thinking maybe 7ft long 3ft wide by 3ft high or can anyone suggest any better sizes?

Also what would be the best way to heat a viv this size? A basking spot bulb and a ceramic to sustain good night time temps?

Thanks

Leeann


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 28, 2009)

The absolute minimum cage size is 6'x3'x3' (LxWxH) but in my opinion I think the minimum should be 7'x4'x2-3' (LxWxH) The cage you said would be fine, but most people with the room tend to go with 8'x4'x what ever height they want (two at the minimum.) 

For heating and lighting, it varies greatly on where you live. I'm heating/lighting my 8'x4'x4' with one 125W MVB (Solar Glo by Exo-Terra) , one 75W flood light , and one 4' fluorescent tube fixture just for extra light. I also have my two heating bulbs hanging from the roof though so that will effect the wattage of your bulb if you go straight from the roof. 

It also depends on how your going to supply UVB to the tegu, you can either go with a MVB or a fluorescent tube. MVBs (Mercury Vapour Bulb) produce a lot more UVB which is better for the tegu but they don't spread the UVB on a decent distance, its usually 6"-12" out away from the bulbs (Red Arrows) but they do shoot it down usually 18"-24" (Blue Arrows) some shoot them even farther like 3' but those are for zoos. Also MVB are put out heat AND UVB







Fluorescent tubes are used usually if you have a short cage that is no taller then 2' because the animal needs to be able to get within 12" of the bulb, some of the better bulbs though shoot UVB out to 20" (Repti-sun 10.0) Fluorescent tubes are generally cheaper but need to replaced every 6 months, where as MVBs can last 1 year and longer sometimes. Fluorescent tubes produce UVB but NOT heat.

I wouldn't worry about night time temps for them unless your living in a house where it gets colder then the 60s at night. 

On a side note you should have at LEAST 6" of substrate for the tegu to burrow in.

Good Luck! 

Spencer


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 28, 2009)

Also please excuse my crappy paint picture I made, I made it on a laptop and no mouse so cut me some slack LOL 

Spencer


----------



## Lizard_lover (Feb 28, 2009)

Well I was thinking the bigger the better for her but was just really wondering how other people heat them etc. 

You drawings were cool, very helpful :-D 

Thanks

Leeann


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes bigger is always better! Also with the MVBs some of the better bulbs you should buy are the Megaray (ReptileUV), Powersun (Zoomed), UVHeat (T-rex), Solar Glo (Exo-Terra) those are sorted in best to worst and by bulb (brand). 

Those are also the most commonly available, the only reason why I'm using the Solar Glo right now is because I can't find any of the others in my area! I'm going to need to start ordering online.

Spencer


----------

